# Mt2 maintenance dose



## chrisr116 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have loaded up on MT2x250mcg a day for a week. I used to pin 125 mcg once a week but want some input on what you guys use for maintenance. Magnus had some good info on it but I can't find the thread.  Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 15, 2015)

Depends on how dark you want to be,  skin tone,  and how often you tan.  During summer I would go 200mcg/ed. Try this for 2 typical weeks to establish your base tan and adjust in 50mcg increments up or down for desired tan.  In the winter months,  I'd  back to 200mcg twice a week and another 200mcg after every time you tan.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I use 500mcg every 5 days or so for maintainece. I like high doses because it increases my sex drive and erectile rigidity.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok thanks guys. ..


----------

